# almost finished DIY enclosure



## jordan-gibson (Oct 18, 2011)

This is an enclosure i built for my MD and have nearly finished it just needs a few minor touchups and for the heating and lighting to be put it.

the dimensions are 1L .6D .5H, for heating i was going to go with a ceramic heat emitter and for lighting i am still unsure, i would love to hear any input on the subject and anything you would like to say or ask is very welcome


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks good! I suck at making things otherwise I would have every wall full of enclosures , lol


----------



## hurcorh (Oct 18, 2011)

nice looking enclosure. my MD has a proherp 80w heat panel with a pulsepropotional thermostat. works really well and the heat panel has a 10 year warranty.


----------



## jordan-gibson (Oct 18, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> Looks good! I suck at making things otherwise I would have every wall full of enclosures , lol



ha ha well i started making this probably about 6 months ago so its not like i will ether 



hurcorh said:


> nice looking enclosure. my MD has a proherp 80w heat panel with a pulsepropotional thermostat. works really well and the heat panel has a 10 year warranty.



looks perfect for the enclosure, i was wanting something that wouldn't take up so much hight, might have to cut back my spending if im go to buy it though


----------



## hurcorh (Oct 18, 2011)

yeh they are a bit pricey but think of it this way. with a ten year warranty imagine how many globes you would normally go through in that time.


----------



## jordan-gibson (Oct 18, 2011)

yea i think i will end up getting one, although it will be a bit hard to fork out that much especially when i dont earn very much and havent even had work for 2 weeks :S 
anyways what would you sugest for lighting?


----------



## hurcorh (Oct 18, 2011)

cause it doesnt need uv, you could just use like an LED strip off of ebay. heaps cheap, last forever and produce no heat so you dont need to put a heat cage around it.


----------



## jordan-gibson (Oct 19, 2011)

yea ill check them out, cheers for the help


----------



## jordan-gibson (Feb 3, 2012)

hey, i just thought i would post an update on my enclosure, its taken a while but its almost done, installed a light, thermostat and 80w proherp heat pannel


----------



## GlennB (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks good dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 3, 2012)

looks really good. i have to get round to building some new enclosures and get rid of the boring old heavy melamine.

what material is that? ply?


----------



## saximus (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks awesome man. Those cheap thermos look really nice when they're installed like that too


----------



## jordan-gibson (Feb 3, 2012)

Ozzie Python said:


> what material is that? ply?



yea i think its like 19mm ply, it was just what was on special at bunnings at the time


----------

